# White Plains 11/28



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I was just wondering who's going and if anyone has any plant cuttings they would be willing to bring/sell to me . I can't wait!


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm thinking of going. I'm looking for a female basti...

I also have some peperomia serepins (I think) cuttings. I also purchased some hanging baskets (Aeschynathus radicans and strawberry begonia) I can bring some cuttings from them as well.


----------



## cliner (Oct 31, 2007)

I'll be there. I have some green footed Leuc froglets for trade. I'm looking for some lamasi's or other thumbs.

Cliner


----------



## Bob S (Mar 5, 2008)

I know for sure Heaths Frog farm has several Basti and he should be there.


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks for the 411. Do you know if he is on dendroboard. I was thinking of sending a PM to see if he had a female. Usually I just see froglets at these shows.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

PantMan said:


> Thanks for the 411. Do you know if he is on dendroboard. I was thinking of sending a PM to see if he had a female. Usually I just see froglets at these shows.


He does not use dendroboard. You can email him but he seems to be bad at responding to emails.

If you need his email address its "Tim Heath" <[email protected]>,


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Looks like I'll be missing this one again.... I'll be out of town for the holiday weekend.
Let me know if there's anything new etc etc


----------



## Komodo Reptiles (May 11, 2010)

I'll be there with pinhead crickets, melanogasters, hydei, springtails (Sinella, Folsomia, Tomocerus and blue), dwarf isopods (white and striped), and a plethora of other feeder insects and rodents for sale. See you there!

Dave


----------



## Bob S (Mar 5, 2008)

If you cant get him on email me PM me I have his phone number and will give him a shout.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Komodo Reptiles said:


> I'll be there with pinhead crickets, melanogasters, hydei, springtails (Sinella, Folsomia, Tomocerus and blue), dwarf isopods (white and striped), and a plethora of other feeder insects and rodents for sale. See you there!
> 
> Dave


Could you save me some of those dwarf isos? I'd like a culture or two.


----------



## Komodo Reptiles (May 11, 2010)

Mitch said:


> Could you save me some of those dwarf isos? I'd like a culture or two.


Private message sent.


----------



## A&MGecko (Sep 17, 2010)

I am pretty new to frogging, I been doing the show for long time tho, please stop by and say hi, I like to meet new local people working on dart frogs.
Alberto


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I just got back...I got 3 nice broms, an Alocasia Dwarf Amazonica, and 3 pieces of malyasian driftwood... all from Black Jungle. I also got a culture of Dwarf White woodlice from Komodo Reptiles. I guess I did pretty well! What did you guys get?


----------



## A&MGecko (Sep 17, 2010)

Nothing for me, I don't have any tanks ready but I had my eyes on the only 4 egg feeders I had seen there, 4 young bastimentos, if I had a tank ready I would have probably got em, hope next time.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

A&MGecko said:


> I am pretty new to frogging, I been doing the show for long time tho, please stop by and say hi, I like to meet new local people working on dart frogs.
> Alberto


Jeff and I were walking around looking for you after 3, by the time we asked the lady at that able in the back corner where you were she pointed at your 2 tables and said you just left!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

A&MGecko said:


> Nothing for me, I don't have any tanks ready but I had my eyes on the only 4 egg feeders I had seen there, 4 young bastimentos, if I had a tank ready I would have probably got em, hope next time.


Well you coulda done a 4 week QT while getting their fecals done, by the time that was up or you were done treating (if they had parasites) the tank woulda been up for a while


----------



## A&MGecko (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes, dam, I had 2 friends visiting from Italy and they had the flight tonight, had to leave earlier to take em to the airport.
As for the frogs, I still have to make 2 more tanks for other frogs I already bought, so I didn't want to get ahead of myself to much specially with holiday coming up. I know I can find bastimentos around so I didn't want to put myself in a position I had to rush making to many tanks. They are in my future list tho,


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

I was looking at the Basti's as well. They were a good size. tim said he never heard any of them calling but I needed a female and would rather wait then take a chance. I didn't hang around too long I had a game of ultimate I had to get to so I just picked up some plants and supplies and high tailed it out of there before it got really packed.


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

I just got back with 2 Auzeras and 2 orange lamasi's I'll try to post pics later!


----------

